# Canister vs Sump??



## Dr Bob (Jan 22, 2019)

I just setup a 55 gal with twin Marineland 400 OTB. I'm already planning an upgrade to a 90 or 125. Should I treatment plan canister(s) or sump!!?? Any recommendations on predrilling the tank?? I know there are videos on do it yourself sumps but I'd rather purchase a nice state of the art one. One that's good and reliable. Any good referrals?? Thank you


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

1 canister (Eheim 2262 or Fluval FX5/6).

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I prefer canisters, they are usually quieter. Even on my 125G I have two canisters. No tank drilling.


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

I do not have experience with sumps so my perspective is limited. I have two canisters on my 125 and could not be happier. I've been told that sumps create a little bit of noise, while my canisters are virtually silent.

I may upgrade my aquarium someday however and would probably find a sump setup somewhere to compare so I can make an educated decision before deciding on filtration for it.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I bought both my 180gal & 450gal pre-drilled acrylics with sump setups from fishtanksdirect. I used an FX6 in conjuction with the sump in my 180gal for about a year before realizing I didn't need it and took it out.

I prefer sump setups for the aesthetic quality and yes mine are both wet/dry and so do make a light trickling water sound but it's slight and sounds nice IMO. I also find the maintenance is easier with my sumps. I grew tired of lugging my 5 gallon FX6 to my utility room to clean it. With my sumps it's much easier as I just change out filter media and nothing to move or carry to clean. My python makes deep cleaning a breeze.

That's my two cents. HTH


----------



## Mark1234 (Apr 27, 2019)

ken31cay said:


> I bought both my 180gal & 450gal pre-drilled acrylics with sump setups from fishtanksdirect. I used an FX6 in conjuction with the sump in my 180gal for about a year before realizing I didn't need it and took it out.
> 
> I prefer sump setups for the aesthetic quality and yes mine are both wet/dry and so do make a light trickling water sound but it's slight and sounds nice IMO. I also find the maintenance is easier with my sumps. I grew tired of lugging my 5 gallon FX6 to my utility room to clean it. With my sumps it's much easier as I just change out filter media and nothing to move or carry to clean. My python makes deep cleaning a breeze.
> 
> That's my two cents. HTH


Ken, can I ask the set up of for your sump? I was going to ask the same question as I was looking at running a sump. I was thinking mechanical filtration in the first chamber (plus carbon) then biological in the second with the third being a return. If anyone has any suggestions on biological filtration that would be appreciated.

Mark


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Mark1234 said:


> Ken, can I ask the set up of for your sump? I was going to ask the same question as I was looking at running a sump. I was thinking mechanical filtration in the first chamber (plus carbon) then biological in the second with the third being a return. If anyone has any suggestions on biological filtration that would be appreciated.Mark


Both my sumps are simple & basically the same:
1. tank water flows into the dual corner overflows.
2. from there hoses or pipes carry the water down to the drip pan in the sump.
3. the water drips from the pan into the large chamber below filled with bio media. 
4. water at the bottom of the large chamber moves to another chamber where the pump is.
5. the pump pushes the water back into tank at the top of the overflows via hoses/pipes.

I have the opportunity for physical filtration (pads, floss) at #'s 1 & 2, and chemical filtration (in bags) at #'s 3 & 4.

I had no experience with sumps prior to these two tanks as I've always had smaller tanks through the years. The sumps were part of complete packages; tank, sump, cabinet, hood, etc. No way would I ever drill a tank and attempt a diy sump, setting up both of these 'turnkey' packages was already quite enough trouble. For my 450gal it took me over 2 weeks to setup everything perfectly (sump, pipes/hoses clamped to sides & top in cabinet, led lights in the cabinet, etc). But my profession is the opposite of 'hands on' so this type of thing was also new to me.


----------



## nycman (Dec 22, 2018)

I have always run canisters on my cichlid tanks for past 20+ years. but these were always under 100 gallons. My new Mbuna tank is 245G, and so have set up as a reef style with drilled ghost overflow, and drains and returns from a sump.  I got a huge sump - 66 inches long by 14" by 14" with large 4 cubic feet bio ball towers sitting above it. Just started it this year, seems to be through the critical cycle period and cichlids are now living in it - although few. PATIENCE is a virtue in this hobby.


----------



## nycman (Dec 22, 2018)

I run a sump on my 250G. Modified Lifereef wet dry that is 66in long. Started it up earlier this year. It is all hard PVC from drain to returns. Adding a PVC manifold next week to add three 2 liter media reactors. Lifereef couldn't build these earlier - they rest about 5 inches on a shelf in the last (right most chamber). Have attached an AquaUV sterilizer, a GFO reactor, and Algae Turf Scrubber. I do weekly maintenance on the filter pads. Best thing about sumps is size and scale, easy of maintenance, ability to hide probes, heaters and other equipment, ability to establish the water line in the sump and use automatic water top off to maintain the water level in the system, and ability to increase total water volume in the system so that you can increase bio load in the display tank. It also helped me have an instant cycle by running existing/mature bio media from other thanks during the first couple of months. Also one cool feature is I have the return pump (from Sump) ball valved to a PVC line that runs to my house sewer line. So I can empty the sump into the sewer and replace the water in the sump with replacement water during water changes.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

nycman said:


> I run a sump on my 250G. Modified Lifereef wet dry that is 66in long. Started it up earlier this year. It is all hard PVC from drain to returns. Adding a PVC manifold next week to add three 2 liter media reactors. Lifereef couldn't build these earlier - they rest about 5 inches on a shelf in the last (right most chamber). Have attached an AquaUV sterilizer, a GFO reactor, and Algae Turf Scrubber. I do weekly maintenance on the filter pads. Best thing about sumps is size and scale, easy of maintenance, ability to hide probes, heaters and other equipment, ability to establish the water line in the sump and use automatic water top off to maintain the water level in the system, and ability to increase total water volume in the system so that you can increase bio load in the display tank. It also helped me have an instant cycle by running existing/mature bio media from other thanks during the first couple of months. Also one cool feature is I have the return pump (from Sump) ball valved to a PVC line that runs to my house sewer line. So I can empty the sump into the sewer and replace the water in the sump with replacement water during water changes.


Impressive set up!!!


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

nycman said:


> I run a sump on my 250G. Modified Lifereef wet dry that is 66in long. Started it up earlier this year. It is all hard PVC from drain to returns. Adding a PVC manifold next week to add three 2 liter media reactors. Lifereef couldn't build these earlier - they rest about 5 inches on a shelf in the last (right most chamber). Have attached an AquaUV sterilizer, a GFO reactor, and Algae Turf Scrubber. I do weekly maintenance on the filter pads. Best thing about sumps is size and scale, easy of maintenance, ability to hide probes, heaters and other equipment, ability to establish the water line in the sump and use automatic water top off to maintain the water level in the system, and ability to increase total water volume in the system so that you can increase bio load in the display tank. It also helped me have an instant cycle by running existing/mature bio media from other thanks during the first couple of months. Also one cool feature is I have the return pump (from Sump) ball valved to a PVC line that runs to my house sewer line. So I can empty the sump into the sewer and replace the water in the sump with replacement water during water changes.


I saw this on MFK, very nice!


----------

